# What Size is your Bed?



## grooveOnthis (Nov 11, 2003)

I have a full. :cig What about you?


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

queen, baby


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

queen... all to myself... plenty of room for anyone interested


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

Twin. I wanted more space in my room.


----------



## JDWorm (Mar 18, 2004)

Always had twin.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I've had the same bed since I was 1 year old, a twin.


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

Don't have a bed right now. My bed is the couch. :fall But I have always had a twin bed.(before)


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Twin


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Full


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Queen...I'd eventually like to get king though..._


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

What's the difference between a twin and a full? I have a double bed.


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

I think a full is the same as a double :con


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Twin. Someday I'm going to get a queen or king, I like to spread out when I sleep. :b


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I believe it is a twin.


----------



## opacity (Sep 26, 2004)

King size!


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

Just a twin.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I have a "QUEEN" of course! (waterbed)


----------



## Jackie (Jan 8, 2004)

twin....i think. i like my bed :b


----------



## Paradox (Aug 9, 2004)

I have a twin bed but I never sleep on it because the springs stick me in the back. I usually just sleep on my couch.


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

twin


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

twin


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've had a King size water bed for the last 20 years. It does rather dominate a relatively modest 12 x 12 bedroom, but all water beds cost the same price so one felt compelled to go with the biggest.

I beat out 92% of you in bed size, so I'm unusual in yet another way.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> I beat out 92% of you in bed size, so I'm unusual in yet another way.


Hasn't anyone ever told you that "size isn't everything"? :b


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

King, I basicly have to have a king  Im 6'5 near 6'6


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Right now my bed is the couch, but my bed that's over at my dads is a Queen.


----------



## Frankie Mac (Aug 29, 2004)

I got a king sized bed. Being only 15 yrs old, it's more than enough.


----------



## GIJOE290 (Nov 8, 2004)

Amocholes said:


> I have a "QUEEN" of course! (waterbed)


 naturally. :lol JUST KIDDING.

Full here.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

What bed... I sleep on the couch with the dog :um


----------



## LeoKt (Nov 24, 2003)

King- Was passed down to me when my parents got a new bed. Though a twin would be just fine for just myself.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Queen


----------



## raalka (Nov 14, 2004)

I have a queen and I think it's perfect.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

It must be a queen. I am not too sure, but its big.


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

I had a twin for about a decade and a half. Finally got a full size bed and never looked back. I'd get a queen but it won't fit in my room.


----------



## Khyle785 (Nov 5, 2004)

I have a twin! ....bed


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

I just went from something smaller than a twin to a queen, I love it.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I've got a twin for now


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

Uh, what?
I don't know what these sizes mean. Ok, ok, I looked it up. This question seems biased toward people who are either married or have big rooms. But since most people above seem to fit this description, what can I say.
So my answer is: none. I have what I guess is single-sized bed. Narrow, no place at all for anyone else, not that there has ever _been_ anyone else to share it with. Takes more than a third of my small room as it is, anyway. 
Been sleeping on it since I was 16 or so. The mattress is uncomfortable and so is the pillow. But I've never asked my parents to buy me anything else, and buying it myself is out of the question (even now that I have the money).
All you people above should consider yourself lucky, I guess.


----------



## Fighter86 (Jun 3, 2005)

My's a single, same as orwen2000's. I'm not sure what's a twin though.


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Twin


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I have a full. For the longest time I thought full was plenty big, but lately I've been wishing I had a queen for those hot summer nights. I like to spread out when it gets hot.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Whatever the smallest possible size is.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

It's not the size of the bed, but the motion of the ocean...and I've got a waterbed.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mine is a futon - so I think it would be considered a full.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I sleep on a retractable ironing board.


----------

